
Reproducible Distributed Random Number Generation in Spark - new_here
https://able.bio/patrickcording/reproducible-distributed-random-number-generation-in-spark--03tcnko
======
rmrfstar
[1] is a good resource if you have access to pyspark and some ability to
configure the python environment.

[1]
[https://bashtage.github.io/randomgen/parallel.html](https://bashtage.github.io/randomgen/parallel.html)

